# Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung



## Maasta1982 (30. August 2016)

*Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Hallo Technikfreunde 

Es ist mal wieder soweit, ich suche ein aktuelles Notebook für gelegentliches Spielen in HD sowie Office/Video schauen ect.!
Wäre schön wenn man mindestens 5 Jahre Freude damit haben könnte. Mir ist auch bewusst dass ich für das Budget keinen 
Highend Hardcore Laptop bekomme  !

Folgende Kriterien wären gewünscht:

Budget:  1400€
Anwendungsbereich: Office und Video. Gelegentliches Zocken
Bildschirmgröße: 17 Zoll
Bildschirmauflösung: HD / keine besonderen Wünsche
Glare/Matt: silber / matt (kein reines schwarz, kein extremes Zocker-Gehäuse)
Akkulaufzeit: egal, wird meist stationär benutzt
Gewicht: egal
Besondere Anforderungen: Windows 10 / i7 Generation / mit Ssd


Folgendes konnte ich selbst schon ausfindig machen:

MSI PE70 Prestige Gaming Notebook / 17,3" Full-HD / i7-6700HQ / 8GB / GTX 960M
MSI PE70 Prestige Gaming Notebook / 17,3" Full-HD / i7-6700HQ / 8GB / GTX 960M / 1TB + 256 GB SSD / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Asus N752VX-GC131T Gaming / 17,3" WideView Full-HD / Intel Core i7-6700HQ 
Asus N752VX-GC131T Gaming / 17,3" WideView Full-HD / Intel Core i7-6700HQ / 8GB RAM / 1TB + 256GB SSD / GeForce GTX950M / Windo bei notebooksbilliger.de

Da ich allerdings nicht weiß ob die verbauten Teile das Geld wert sind, suche ich hier 
gerne nach Verbesserungsvorschlägen sowie Tipps! 

Besten Dank schonmal und flotte Grüße, freue mich auf eure Meinungen,
Maasta


----------



## flotus1 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Mit einer GTX 960m wirst du keine 5 Jahre lang ein Gaming-taugliches Notebook haben. Dafür ist die GPU einfach zu langsam. Und selbst wenn du dich dafür entscheidest sollte der Preis deutlich geringer sein.

Wenn du noch etwas auf dein Budget drauf legst bekommst du eine wirklich zukunftssichere GTX 1060m mit recht kompletter Ausstattung:
MSI GE72VR 6RF Apache Pro - GE72VR-6RF16H11 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## ColorMe (30. August 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Wofür wird das Notebook denn mehr verwendet Gaming oder Office? Stationär oder Mobil? Was für Titel werden denn gespielt?


----------



## Maasta1982 (30. August 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Danke erstmal für euer Feedback!



flotus1 schrieb:


> Mit einer GTX 960m wirst du keine 5 Jahre lang ein Gaming-taugliches Notebook haben. Dafür ist die GPU einfach zu langsam. Und selbst wenn du dich dafür entscheidest sollte der Preis deutlich geringer sein.
> Wenn du noch etwas auf dein Budget drauf legst bekommst du eine wirklich zukunftssichere GTX 1060m mit recht kompletter Ausstattung:
> MSI GE72VR 6RF Apache Pro - GE72VR-6RF16H11 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland



Ich habe keinen günstigeren Preis für die Kombis gesehen. Wird es auch nicht viel günstiger geben, oder!?
Dein verlinktes Notebook ist natürlich inhaltlich der Hammer, keine Frage! Leider mind. 100€ über dem Budget.
Was noch etwas mehr ins Gewicht fällt, ist die Optik. Es sollte nicht zu Gamer-mäßig aussehen, deswegen am liebsten
ein silber gebürstetes oder mattes Gehäuse.



			
				ColorMe schrieb:
			
		

> Wofür wird das Notebook denn mehr verwendet Gaming oder Office? Stationär oder Mobil? Was für Titel werden denn gespielt?



Hauptsächlich wird es meist für Filme und Office dienen. Eher stationär. Wenn gespielt wird, dann Titel wie Planetside2, DayZ, Assetto Corsa...

Falls das Budget doch nur für einen der beiden reicht, wäre die Auswahl einigermaßen ok? Der Asus mit seiner silber matten Oberfläche macht einen etwas wertigeren Eindruck.
Zudem besitzt er eine 4GB Grafikkarte. Allerdings nur 8GB Arbeitsspeicher und nicht aufrüstbar.  Frage ist natürlich, ob man das jemals machen wird!?
Ich sehe schon, ich werde auf jeden Fall Kompromisse machen müssen.

Danke für weiterhin gute Ratschläge.

MfG, Maasta


----------



## Maasta1982 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Mahlzeit  !

Ich bräuchte bitte ein Feedback ob ich bei den vorgeschlagenen Notebooks in Post 1 zuschlagen kann, und wenn ja, welcher der beiden mehr 
hergibt fürs Geld?
Bin für alle Alternativen offen, nur sollte das Gehäuse etwas von silber oder silber matt abbekommen.

Werden die Preise bald fallen oder gibt es womöglich bald neue Technik-Kombis mit anderen Grakas ect? Das wäre auch noch interessant zu wissen 

Besten Dank und LG,
Maasta


----------



## flotus1 (1. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Guten Gewissens kann ich dir kein Gaming-Notebook mit GTX 960m für über 1200€ empfehlen.
Als Alternaitve in Silber hätte ich das hier: HP Pavilion 17-ab004ng Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Da packst du noch eine SSD dazu (70€) und weitere 8GB RAM (30€) und hast wenigstens nicht so viel Geld rausgehauen.
Jaja, hat nur einen I5 statt einem I7. Zu der schwachen GPU passt die CPU dennoch sehr gut und sollte dank 4 echten Kernen nicht zum limitierenden Faktor werden. Mit den zusätzlichen virtuellen Kernen fängt man in Games auch nicht viel an. Übrigens hat "I7" nichts mit der CPU-Generation zu tun. I7 gibt es schon seit 6 CPU-Generationen bei Intel.


----------



## Maasta1982 (2. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Alles klar, danke für die Infos  ! Es gibt aktuell leider sehr schwer bessere Grakas in diesem Preissegment.
Dein HP-Vorschlag gefällt leider optisch nicht so gut. Da hat es mir der Asus schon eher angetan.
Da dieses Weekend Black Weekend bei notebooksbilliger ist, kommen nochmal satte 20% Rabatt drauf.
Dabei ist mir dieses Notbook ins Auge gefallen:
Asus N552VW-FY083T Gaming / 15,6" Full-HD / Intel Core i7-6700HQ / 8GB RAM / 1000GB+256GB SSD / GeForce GTX960M / Windows 10 bei notebooksbilliger.de

Hier nochmal der Geizhals-Link:
ASUS VivoBook Pro N552VW-FY083T Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Es ist zwar nur ein 15 Zoll, aber damit könnte ich mich auch anfreunden.

Zudem ist das diesmal zwar wieder die Geforce Gtx 960m, allerdings mit 4GB und DDR5!
Zu einem Preis von 1100€ wäre das doch noch in Ordnung!??

Angenommen, das Zocken fällt nicht so sehr ins Gewicht, da wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht die neuesten Titel gezockt werden,
dann sollte ich doch mit der >Leistung klar kommen, oder!?

Danke und beste Grüße,
Maasta


----------



## Maasta1982 (3. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Danke soweit erstmal, habe mich dann für den Asus entschieden. 

MfG


----------



## iTzZent (4. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Na so lange du nichts aufwendiges damit spielen willst, wird es wohl was taugen...

Du hättest aber mal besser suchen müssen oder zumindest mit einem schwarzen Gehäuse leben müssen ! Die GTX960M taugt rein gar nichts mehr... damit kann man nichtmal Spiele aus 2015 in hohen Details in FullHD spielen. Bei der GTX960M ist es auch egal, ob sie 2 oder 4GB vRAM hat... denn sie ist so langsam, das sie gerademal die 2GB vRAM befüllen kann. Die GTX960M war schon eine Mittelklasse Grafikkarte, als sie auf den Markt gekommen ist... sie ist schliesslich nur eine umbenannte alte GTX860M.

Sowas wäre z.B. gut 40-50% schneller gewesen: Gigabyte P37W v5, Core i7-6700HQ, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD (P37WV5_CF1DE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und eine SSD sowie Arbeitsspeicher kann man immer nachrüsten, eine Grafikkarte nicht... da hast du mal ganz sportlich an der falschen Stelle gespart.


----------



## flotus1 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Mehr tun als wiederholt darauf hinweisen kann ich nicht. Wenn die Optik wichtiger ist als die Frage ob das Notebook die Spiele überhaupt wuppen kann ist eine Kaufberatung nicht wirklich möglich. Ich kann leider niemanden zwingen sein Geld sinnvoll auszugeben


----------



## Maasta1982 (4. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Voraussetzung war leider ein silber mattes Notebook was nicht zu dick aufträgt. Alles andere mit den stärkeren Grafikkarten wurden mir nur in dicken schwarzen Gamer Laptops angeboten,
welche auch noch meist über dem Budget lagen. Das war leider ein schlagendes Argument.
Wenn ihr gelesen habt was für Titel ab und an auf dem Notebook gespielt werden, dann sollte doch die GTX 960m locker reichen.
Somit hat meine mom nun ein leistungsstarkes VivoBook Pro in ihrer Wunschausführung inkl. 270€ Rabatt bekommen, kann ordenltlich mit arbeiten, und wenn ich mal zu Besuch komme dann kann ich
auch mal ne Runde zocken  !

Wäre das mein Notebook, dann hätte ich mit Sicherheit für ein dickes Msi mit einer schnelleren Graka entschieden, keine Frage.
Bei mir zu Hause steht allerdings ein guter Desktop Rechner der im Segment Zocken gut seine Arbeit macht.

Somit war dieser Kauf eine Kompromiss-Lösung und ich bin dennoch dankbar für die Beratung bisher!

Danke und bis bald


----------



## iTzZent (4. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Naja, muss jeder selber wissen, an welcher Stelle man sparen will...  Mit dem Gigabyte wäre man in 2 Jahren auch noch glücklich, mit dem Asus mit Sicherheit nur noch ein Jahr... denn da es nun keine mobilen Grafikkarten mehr gibt und die Grafikkartenleistung enorm gestiegen ist, werden die Spielehersteller auch anständig in die Performancekiste greifen und die Spiele dem entsprechend herstellen.... mit einer GTX960M wird man da nichts mehr reissen können...

Es muss ja nicht immer ein dickes Gamingnotebook sein (obwohl es auch wichtige Gründe gibt, warum die Geräte so dick sind... Thema Kühlung!)...


----------



## Research (9. September 2016)

*AW: Notebook für Gaming+Office max. 1400€ Kaufberatung*

Dick, schwarz, prozig und klobig:
https://www.mysn.de/restposten/XMG-P724-TOP
Mit selbst gekauften Teilen zum Aufrüsten wäre so was der beste Deal gewesen.

Woher kamen den die Designwünsche?


----------

